# "Moment to Moment..."



## Shimmie (Feb 12, 2011)

He's right there, Beloved ones.   God is right there.  

Wherever you are, wherever it is, no matter 'why' it is...

He's with you, inside of you, ahead of you and behind you.  

In every situation and in every prayer you have in your heart, God is right there.   He has not left the 'scene'.   He has not dismissed your 'cause' nor your case.   He has not dismembered your dreams, nor has He forgotten your face... He is fully of aware of the identity of you and every personal detail that concerns you, even has He numbered each one of your hairs.

Sweetheart... God is right there.  Moment to Moment, not missing any span nor space of time; God is right there fulfilling it all for you, and His reason for doing and being so is this:

God says, _'You are Mine'_ and I love you and will never leave you nor forsake you.  I am with you to the very end of time of which in me time is eternity. 
_
Beloved child, you are mine_   


Who needs a scripture to back this up?   You* KNOW* I have them...   Yet, so do each of you.   


List them here...


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Feb 12, 2011)

Isaiah 30:18

So the LORD must wait for you to come to him so he can show you his love and compassion. For the LORD is a faithful God. Blessed are those who wait for his help.


----------



## Laela (Feb 12, 2011)

*Isaiah 43*
1 But now, O Israel, the Lord who created you says: “Do not be afraid, for I have ransomed you. I have called you by name; you are mine. 
2 When you go through deep waters and great trouble, I will be with you. When you go through rivers of difficulty, you will not drown! When you walk through the fire of oppression, you will not be burned up; the flames will not consume you. 
3 For I am the Lord, your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior. I gave Egypt, Ethiopia, and Seba as a ransom for your freedom. 
4 Others died that you might live. I traded their lives for yours because you are precious to me. You are honored, and I love you. 
5 “Do not be afraid, for I am with you. I will gather you and your children from east and west 
6 and from north and south. I will bring my sons and daughters back to Israel from the distant corners of the earth. 
7 All who claim me as their God will come, for I have made them for my glory. It was I who created them.”


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 13, 2011)

My Favorite Psalm 

Psalm 25   Of David.

 1 In you, LORD my God, 
   I put my trust.

 2 I trust in you; 
   do not let me be put to shame, 
   nor let my enemies triumph over me. 
3 No one who hopes in you 
   will ever be put to shame, 
but shame will come on those 
   who are treacherous without cause.

 4 Show me your ways, LORD, 
   teach me your paths. 
5 Guide me in your truth and teach me, 
   for you are God my Savior, 
   and my hope is in you all day long. 
6 Remember, LORD, your great mercy and love, 
   for they are from of old. 
7 Do not remember the sins of my youth 
   and my rebellious ways; 
according to your love remember me, 
   for you, LORD, are good.

 8 Good and upright is the LORD; 
   therefore he instructs sinners in his ways. 
9 He guides the humble in what is right 
   and teaches them his way. 
10 All the ways of the LORD are loving and faithful 
   toward those who keep the demands of his covenant. 
11 For the sake of your name, LORD, 
   forgive my iniquity, though it is great.

 12 Who, then, are those who fear the LORD? 
   He will instruct them in the ways they should choose.* 
13 They will spend their days in prosperity, 
   and their descendants will inherit the land. 
14 The LORD confides in those who fear him; 
   he makes his covenant known to them. 
15 My eyes are ever on the LORD, 
   for only he will release my feet from the snare.

 16 Turn to me and be gracious to me, 
   for I am lonely and afflicted. 
17 Relieve the troubles of my heart 
   and free me from my anguish. 
18 Look on my affliction and my distress 
   and take away all my sins. 
19 See how numerous are my enemies 
   and how fiercely they hate me!

 20 Guard my life and rescue me; 
   do not let me be put to shame, 
   for I take refuge in you. 
21 May integrity and uprightness protect me, 
   because my hope, LORD,[c] is in you.

 22 Deliver Israel, O God, 
   from all their troubles!*


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 13, 2011)

Jeremiah 29:11-13

*11*For I know the thoughts that I think toward you, saith the LORD, thoughts of peace, and not of evil, to give you an expected end. 

*12*Then shall ye call upon me, and ye shall go and pray unto me, and I will hearken unto you. 

*13*And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2011)

It Comes Naturally
  PrettyFaceANB
  Laela
  Pink Pebbles....

Thank you and everyone who read this post... :blowkiss: 


God is reminding all of us --- posting and reading this thread...

_Yes, I have loved you with an everlasting love...with lovingkindness I have drawn you. Jeremiah 31:3_


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you shimmie..... I needed this today


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 13, 2011)

Beauty4Ashes said:


> Thank you shimmie..... I needed this today



  Pretty Lady... Your beauty grows, 'Moment to Moment'; both inside and out.  All God sees in you is Beauty and Love. :Rose:


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 13, 2011)

Uhm. Thank you I needed this for what would come later last night. Thank you.

Jeremiah 1:12 AMP

Then said the Lord to me, You have seen well, for I am alert
                     and  active, watching over My word to perform it.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ps.16:8, Ps.37:25, Ps.27:10.


----------



## aribell (Feb 14, 2011)

Isaiah 54

Sing, O barren one, who did no bear,
break forth into singing and cry aloud, 
you who have not been in labor!
For the children of the desolate one will be more 
than the children of her who is married, says the Lord.
...

Fear not, for you will not be ashamed;
be not confounded, for you will not be
disgraced;
for you will forget the shame of your youth,
and the reproach of your widowhood,
you will remember no more.
For your Maker is your husband,
the Lord of hosts is his name;
and the Holy One of Israel is your
Redeemer,
the God of the whole earth he is called.

For the Lord has called you
like a wife deserted and grieved in spirit,
like a wife of youth when she is cast off,
says your God.

...

This is like the days of Noah to me:
as I swore that the waters of Noah should
no more go over the earth,
so I have sworn that I will not be angry with you,
and will not rebuke you.
For the mountains may depart
and the hills be removed,
but my steadfast love shall not depart from
you, and my covenant of peace shall not be
removed,"
says the Lord who has compassion on you.

If anyone stirs up strife,
it is not from me;
whoever stirs up strife with you
shall fall because of you.
Behold, I have created the smith
who blows the fire of coals
and produces a weapon for its purpose.
I have also created the ravager to destroy;
no weapon that is fashioned against you 
shall succeed,
and you shall confute every tongue that 
rises against you in judgment.

This is the heritage of the servants of the 
Lord and their vindication from me,
declares the Lord.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2011)

OhmyKimB said:


> Uhm. Thank you I needed this for what would come later last night. Thank you.
> 
> Jeremiah 1:12 AMP
> 
> ...



 

I love the scripture you shared. It leaped into my heart.   

Oh My.....

Precious Kim B, "You have surely seen well..." 

You have shared a Word in season.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2011)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Ps.16:8, Ps.37:25, Ps.27:10.



   Highly Favored8... Thank you.  


_Psalm 16:8 _

_I have set the LORD always before me: because he is at my right hand, I shall not be moved. _

_Psalm 27:10

When my father and my mother forsake me, then the LORD will take me up. _

_Psalm 37:25

I have been young, and now am old; yet have I not seen the righteous forsaken, nor his seed begging bread. _

_Praise Him.... Jesus is Lord_


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2011)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Isaiah 54
> 
> Sing, O barren one, who did no bear,
> break forth into singing and cry aloud,
> ...



  Nicola... Thank you for this.  I just shared this with a very dear friend who needed this 'Word'.  It fits the challenge in her life that she has been having.  

You are right on time with Jesus, as this confirms a Word that I shared with her on Saturday during our Prayer meeting.   

Thank you for this blessing that you 'gave' her by posting this; she has been hurting and you have made her day very special ... 

Love and blessings to you, Nicola.  :Rose:


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 14, 2011)

Another Scipture-One of my many favorites

Matthew 28:20 (King James Version)

 20Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and,* lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen.*


A very beautiful promise. Esp. on Valentines day.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 14, 2011)

Another favorite is Emmanuel- God With us! I love the name Emmanuel.

The Group Hillsong.

YouTube - Hillsong United - Emmanuel


Emmanuel, Jesus Christ
You’ll never let me go
My shepherd king
You’re watching over me
Emmanuel…

Holy, Holy
God almighty
There is none like you
(There’s none like you)…


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2011)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Another Scipture-One of my many favorites
> 
> Matthew 28:20 (King James Version)
> 
> ...



Yes it is... a very beautiful promise.  

You know what?  Each time I read this scripture, I can 'hear' Him (Jesus) say it.  It becomes audible, it's beyond words I'm reading on the page.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 14, 2011)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Another favorite is Emmanuel- God With us! I love the name Emmanuel.
> 
> The Group Hillsong.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful song and the message it sends. 

Thank you precious lady... God favours you in His Love :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 1, 2015)

This message bears no expiration... 

_Wherever you are, wherever it is, no matter 'why' it is...

__God is with you, inside of you, ahead of you and behind you. 

In every situation and in every prayer you have in your heart, God is right there. He has not left the 'scene'. He has not dismissed your 'cause' nor your case. He has not dismembered your dreams, nor has He forgotten your face... _

_He is fully of aware of the identity of you and every personal detail that concerns you, even has He numbered each one of your hairs..._

_Don't be afraid to believe and receive the love that God has for you...God is real. _

_Forever, God is real.  Forever and always, Real.  


_


----------

